# Αγγελίες > [Προσφορά / Ζήτηση Εργασίας] >  >  IT Assistant - Ζήτηση

## SV1JRT

Στον Οργανισμό Μετανάστευσης υπάρχει άνοιγμα θέσης για IT Assistant που θα ενταχθεί σε ομάδα από 10 ΙΤ Assistant που υπάρχει ήδη.
Η θέση είναι γι *3ΜΗΝΗ ΣΥΜΒΑΣΗ* με δυνατότητα ανανέωσης.
Στην διεύθυνση Δωδεκανήσου 6 - Αλιμος - Αττική.
Απαραίτητο πτυχίο πληροφορικής και γνώσεις δικτύων (κατά προτίμηση κάτοχος CCNA ).
Δείτε το συνημμένο CALL για περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες.

CFCV GR 16_91 IT Assistant.pdf


.

----------

